# M5040 or M6040



## sqdqo (Jan 10, 2009)

If you have a choice between a used M5040 or an M6040 which would you choose? The smaller horse power is generally a little less expensive but is the extra horse power worth having in this machine? Does 5040 have enough power to work sufficiently?


----------



## foz682 (May 13, 2012)

One thing that I usually look at aside from the HP rating is weight of the tractor, having a heavier tractor can broaden the spectrum of what you can haul and what equipment you can manage. There is a pretty big difference in weights of those two models and I'd personally choose the M6040 for what I do.


----------



## sqdqo (Jan 10, 2009)

My book shows the M5040 cab unit at 5335lbs and the M6040 cab unit at 5445 lbs. Not much difference in weight. I agree the weight has alot to do with the ability of the machine, I am just wondering though if 50hp in that tractor model is enough.


----------

